# [HOW-TO] Intel Pro/Wireless 2200 BG [Linux]

## GipfeX

COMO CONFIGURAR LA INTEL PRO/WIRELESS 2200 BG (Actualizado para la  v1.0.3)

Primero de todo emergeremos estos paquetes:

```
emerge wireless-tools
```

  (utilidades basicas para controlar la wireless)

```
emerge ipw2200
```

 (los drivers especificos de la Intel pw2220)

Si quereis los drivers mas actuales definirlo en el comando emerge con el siguiente parametro:

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge ipw2200
```

Ahora debemos ir al kernel para dar soporte  a la wireless:

Device drivers -> Networking Support -> Wireless Lan: 

```
[*] Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions    
```

y tambien activar las siguientes opciones de algoritmos de encriptacion:

Cryptographic options:

```
 [*] Cryptographic API  

 <*>   AES cipher algorithms (i586) 

 <*>   ARC4 cipher algorithm 

 <*>   Michael MIC keyed digest algorithm 

```

Recompilamos el kernel y editamos el archivo /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.x añadiendo el modulo ipw2200 para que se cargue al inicio del sistema. 

Reiniciamos el sistema, y ya deberiais tener soporte para vuestra wireless. :Very Happy: 

*NOTA:Al emerger el driver de la wireless, a la vez tambien descarga el firmware que se instala en /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware/,si teneis problemas con la wireless puede ser debido a que os instale una version no actualizada del firmware. Podeis ir a http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net y bajaros el ultimo firmware actualizado.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

APORTACIONES ACERCA DEL USO&CONFIGURACION:

(De psm1984)

En el directorio /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw2200/ aparece la identificacion del pci donde esta la tarjeta, si nos metemos en ese directorio (en mi caso es 0000:01:03.0), podemos encontrar:

-rf_kill:

Si vale 0 es que la tarjeta esta funcionando

Si vale 1 es que la tarjeta esta apagada por software

Si vale 2 la tarjeta esta apagada por hardware

Si vale 3 la tarjeta esta apagada por soft y por hard

podemos consultar su valor con un simple cat, y podemos modificar que este apagada o encendida por software:

echo 1 > rf_kill #Apagada por soft

echo 0 > rf_kill #No esta apagada por soft

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Last update: 01/05/2005

----------

## psm1984

Añade si quieres algo de esto:

En el directorio /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw2200/ aparece la identificacion del pci donde esta la tarjeta, si nos metemos en ese directorio  (en mi caso es 0000:01:03.0), podemos encontrar:

-rf_kill:

 Si vale 0 es que la tarjeta esta funcionando

 Si vale 1 es que la tarjeta esta apagada por software

 Si vale 2 la tarjeta esta apagada por hardware

 Si vale 3 la tarjeta esta apagada por soft y por hard

podemos consultar su valor con un simple cat, y podemos modificar que este apagada o encendida por software:

echo 1 > rf_kill  #Apagada por soft

echo 0 > rf_kill  #No esta apagada por soft

----------

## GipfeX

Gracias psm1984 por la aportacion es muy interesante  :Wink: 

Salu2.

----------

## Chewieip

Primero de todos gracias por el how-to. Me ha funcionado bastante bien la primera vez que lo configuré

Ahora, no se porque no me funciona bien la tarjeta wireless. Me dice que esta apagada por hardware. Como la enciendo ? :S

----------

## psm1984

Depende del portatil, en el mio (dell 510m) funciona con la tecla Fn+F2 (la tecla que tiene asignada para encender y apagar la tarjeta), en algunos casos hay que configurarlo en la bios (para que haga el cambio mediante sus manejadores).

----------

## Chewieip

Lo que no comprendo es que no tengo ningun boton para encender o apagar mi targeta wireless. O como minimo no sale nada en el manual. Tengo un ACER TRAVELMATE 4002

----------

## viei

Hola, tengo un punto de acceso en mi casa...

Lo tengo protegido mediante encriptacion web y reconocimiento de mac, supuestamente con reconocimiento de mac valdria...

Mi pregunta es, como se pone exactamente la encriptacion??

Yo estoy es lo que hago:

```

#iwconfig eth1 essid "my red"

#iwconfig eth1 key 1a1b1c1d1e  // esta el la clave que tengo en el sap

#ifconfig eth1 192.168.1.20 up  //sin dhcp

#route add default gw 192.168.1.1 eth1  //sin dhcp

```

Que hago mal?? o igual es el orden, no se...

El que pueda que me ayude plissss

----------

## psm1984

 *viei wrote:*   

> 
> 
> #iwconfig eth1 key 1a1b1c1d1e  // esta el la clave que tengo en el sap
> 
> 

 

Prueba:

iwconfig eth1 key restricted 1a1b-1c1d-1e 

En cuanto a como se activa en el acer...   :Confused: , me suena haber leido que se podia modificar en el /proc... pero ahora no encuentro nada.

----------

## Gentoosiastix

llevo unos dias intentando que me funcione los "ipw2200" pero no  lo consigo...  El caso es que hago un "iwconfig" y lo veo todo bastante bien:

ESSID: ok

Mode: managed ok.

Encryption  key: ***-***-** OK. 

Security mode: restricted ok.

lo unico raro (creo) es en

Rx invalid crypt:1 

todo esta como lo he configurado en el (/etc/conf.d/wireless) eth1 se levanta correctamente...   :Rolling Eyes:  la unica señal que detecto cuando le hago un "restart" 

es que no coge el gateway???   :Shocked:   por mas que cambio cosas no tengo nada que hacer...

se os ocurre algo?

Por cierto, tengo un "HP compaq nx5000 1.5 centrino con la wireless 2200"

un saludo y gracias

----------

## psm1984

¿usas una version anterior a la 1? es que la ultima no me funciona.

----------

## Gentoosiastix

te refieres a los drivers?? 

tengo la ultima que hay en Portage

el caso, es que ahora tampoco consigo que funcione con ndiswrapper   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   sera cosa del kernel 2.6.10   :Question: 

----------

## Chewieip

He descubierto mi problema. No se leer los manuales del portatil y tengo el interruptor del wireless en el panel frontal. Pero en teoria, ese boton era un led que me mostraba cuando tenia conexión (aunque no está activado). 

Finalmente, solucionado.

----------

## Overpeer

Yo también tengo un tutorial con script incluido  :Very Happy: 

Intel Pro Wireless

Un saludo.

----------

## Gentoosiastix

COÑO! overpeer el tuyo es el mejor... sin lugar a dudas  :Wink:   :Wink:   (arregla el link)

----------

## Overpeer

 *Gentoosiastix wrote:*   

> COÑO! overpeer el tuyo es el mejor... sin lugar a dudas    (arregla el link)

 

Que link? A mi me van todos bien.

Un saludo.

----------

## Gentoosiastix

el del tutorial...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Overpeer

 *Gentoosiastix wrote:*   

> el del tutorial... 

 

Va bien xD

No tendras Auna? :O

Prueba a cambiar los DNS: 80.58.0.33 y 80.58.32.97

Un saludo.

----------

## Gentoosiastix

Hola Overpeer, ya pude entrar a la pagina.. creo que no me he explicado bien... :Rolling Eyes: 

El problema es que no me coge el "gw" la red la tengo configurada exactamente igual para eth0 y eth1 en "/etc/conf.d/net"  y los parametros "wireless" en "/etc/conf.d/wireless" 

cuando hago un "iwconfig" me sale eth1 configurada correctamente pero al intentar  *Quote:*   

> # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart 

  puedo ver que me marca el "gw" como !! en rojo (lo cual quiere decir que no lo pilla) y se acabo..... lo que me tiene "loco" es que me pasa lo mismo con el "ndiswrapper" y el caso es que con esta misma configuracion, funcionaba el ndiswrapper...  evidentemente cambiando "eth1" por "wlan0"  :Rolling Eyes: 

bueno si a alguien se le ocurre algo.... soy todo oidos

un saludo y muy bueno el howto

----------

## Overpeer

Has probado a meter el gw a mano??

[code]route add default gw direccion_ip[/url]

Mira a ver si te da error, igual te dice "STDIOR : el fichero ya existe" o algo asi, mira a ver si es eso.

De todas formas, el script que hay en mi web no s para ponerlo en /etc/init.d/, para eso lo hare luego, que ando pulido de tiempo ahroa  :Very Happy: 

Un saludo.

----------

## Gentoosiastix

SIOCADDRT: Fiel exist (vamos que el fichero existe) pero entonces por que no me enruta:roll: 

siento darte la "bara" pero te aseguro, que estoy hasta los bemoles de buscar y probar... seguire con ello

un saludo

----------

## mad93

Gracias, me ha sido de mucha utilidad.

En cuanto al SIOCADDRT a mi me lo ha hecho alguna que otra vez, pero desmontando la interficie i volviendola a montar ya me ha dejado hacer el route.

----------

## Gentoosiastix

hoy he estado con Enligtenment y el apple de wifi me daba señal 100% cuando apgo (con el boton) la señal pasa a 0% lo cual quiere decir que funciona.. :Rolling Eyes:   aunque la lucecita del wifi ni se inmuta....

----------

